# unknown network usage



## shubham412302 (Aug 7, 2016)

I have been troubled with heavy network usage for past few days where the tast manager shows download managers using 5mbps speed wheras downloads getting only about half and even after pausing downloads the usage is max out causing networks slow down. Only disabling and enabling network adapter does the trick. Even in resource manager usage is not listed. I even tried formatting the whole PC and switching download managers. Plz help.


----------



## swatkat (Aug 8, 2016)

Download and install GlassWire Free. Let it run for some time, and check out its "Usage" tab. Might give you an idea about who's consuming bandwidth.

Firewall Software by GlassWir


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2016)

shubham412302 said:


> I have been troubled with heavy network usage for past few days where the tast manager shows download managers using 5mbps speed wheras downloads getting only about half and even after pausing downloads the usage is max out causing networks slow down. Only disabling and enabling network adapter does the trick. Even in resource manager usage is not listed. I even tried formatting the whole PC and switching download managers. Plz help.



WHich download manager you are using exactly ??


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 8, 2016)

swatkat said:


> Download and install GlassWire Free. Let it run for some time, and check out its "Usage" tab. Might give you an idea about who's consuming bandwidth.
> 
> Firewall Software by GlassWir



I was about to post GlassWire too. Installed it yesterday, and this is some good bandwidth monitoring software.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 8, 2016)

arijitsinha said:


> I was about to post GlassWire too. Installed it yesterday, and this is some good bandwidth monitoring software.



+1 to Glasswire too. .. Its very good.. Personally used it!!


----------

